# Best baked chicken thighs



## txdougman

You will never go back to fried!!!

My Mother passed this on to me. I've made it sooooo many times. You will truly enjoy it.

Take a pkg of chicken thighs and remove the skin.
Then place 3 eggs in a bowl and wisk. Season egg with pepper, garlic pwdr,onion pwdr and salt.
Take a second bowl and fill with Hungry Jack potato flakes. This is the coating.
Dip chicken pieces in egg and then potato flakes and place on a greased pan.
Bake at 350 for 30 mins. Flip thighs and back 30 more mins. 
This will be the most moist chicken thighs you have ever eatin, with a twist of potato flavor! I've made these for the last 40 yrs... carrying on the tradion!
Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## whitepv

I dont have pictures, but for lunch today I hammered a breast almost paper thin, gave it a farm fresh egg bath and dried it off with flour. Fried in cast iron dutch oven of olive oil. Covered it in Tabasco and served a side of mashed red potatoes and it had to be the best meal I ate this year. 

Didnt mean to take away from yours...Ill try it.


----------



## txdougman

whiterr said:


> I dont have pictures, but for lunch today I hammered a breast almost paper thin, gave it a farm fresh egg bath and dried it off with flour. Fried in cast iron dutch oven of olive oil. Covered it in Tabasco and served a side of mashed red potatoes and it had to be the best meal I ate this year.
> 
> Didnt mean to take away from yours...Ill try it.


NP, Next time axe the flour and try the potato flakes, then you wont need the reds...You can fry it too, but I just love how moist the chicken turns out.:cheers:


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

Looks great!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Court

I'm going to try those-Makes my mouth water looking at your pictures-Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Oso Blanco

This got two thumbs up last night. It will go into the rotation.


----------



## fy0834

Will add that to the deer camp dinners, along with steamed rice and the cream corn/ cornbread recipe


----------



## Court

Finally made these for our New Years Eve dinner-Came out moist tender & delicious-My wife said keep that recipe-This is a good one & thanks again for sharing.


----------



## fishingtwo

Going to give it a try, thanks


----------



## texasGG

Well I gave it a try tonight. Now that's a good recipe! My family really enjoyed it.. I prepared everything exactly as you said and the thighs were as advertised, flavorful, and really juicy. Thanks for sharing, its going into our family recipe box for sure.


----------



## Hayniedude24

So are you saying that the potato flakes coated on the bird is actually enough to consider it a side of potatoes? Serious question here as I'm gonna try this recipe.


----------



## txdougman

I canâ€™t even tell ya how many times we make this dish. Everytime thighs are $.99/#, itâ€™s on! I just remembered...if ya use the butter flavored crisco shortening on the pan instead of vege oil, it browns much better and adds a little butterey flavor. Glad to share it with yâ€™all.:cheers:


----------



## bubbas kenner

Looks very good in fried chicken is a stable in our house thanks


----------



## TIMBOv2

txdougman said:


> I canâ€™t even tell ya how many times we make this dish. Everytime thighs are $.99/#, itâ€™s on! I just remembered...if ya use the butter flavored crisco shortening on the pan instead of vege oil, it browns much better and adds a little butterey flavor. Glad to share it with yâ€™all.:cheers:


Got a batch in the oven right now.
.99 @ HEB in Bay City


----------



## bowmansdad

Iâ€™m going to try this on my pellet grill. Iâ€™ve been cooking seasoned boneless thighs on it for awhile and theyâ€™re always nice and juicy. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## TIMBOv2

TIMBOv2 said:


> Got a batch in the oven right now.
> .99 @ HEB in Bay City


Turned out really good.


----------



## Rubberback

Late to the party. It looked to easy to pass up. Is it better the next day? I'm gonna cook 4.I'll give green after I try it. Hard to find anything cheap @ Brookshire Bro. I asked the manager to carry Texmatti rice which comes from Texas he wouldn't do it.


----------



## Court

Rubberback said:


> Late to the party. It looked to easy to pass up. Is it better the next day? I'm gonna cook 4.I'll give green after I try it. Hard to find anything cheap @ Brookshire Bro. I asked the manager to carry Texmatti rice which comes from Texas he wouldn't do it.


I would cook 12 because they make great leftovers-I usually can eat 4 per meal-Just as easy to make 12 than 4 because you will have plenty of potato flakes-Might need a couple more eggs-I cook mine in a pyrex & make sure & give them some room-They cook much better if you don't crowd them in-I need to run to the store this is making me hungry.


----------



## Rubberback

Court said:


> I would cook 12 because they make great leftovers-I usually can eat 4 per meal-Just as easy to make 12 than 4 because you will have plenty of potato flakes-Might need a couple more eggs-I cook mine in a pyrex & make sure & give them some room-They cook much better if you don't crowd them in-I need to run to the store this is making me hungry.


I did 4. They were good! I'm gonna eat them again tonight.


----------



## old 37

Rubberback said:


> I did 4. They were good! I'm gonna eat them again tonight.


You haven't found a recipe yet you didn't like ..LOL


----------



## txdougman

I found the original...lol:biggrin:


----------



## lonepinecountryclub

Tried it last night. Definitely like it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TIMBOv2

Wife baked some breasticles last night with chicharone breading. Soaked in Italian for a couple hours, egg wash and roll in pork skin crumbs then bake.... PDG.


----------



## txdougman

One more time...LOL
:dance::dance::dance:
Happy Easter 2cool!:cheers:


----------



## jaredcostanza

Sounds good! Canâ€™t wait to try it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c hook

*??*



txdougman said:


> You will never go back to fried!!!
> 
> My Mother passed this on to me. I've made it sooooo many times. You will truly enjoy it.
> 
> Take a pkg of chicken thighs and remove the skin.
> Then place 3 eggs in a bowl and wisk. Season egg with pepper, garlic pwdr,onion pwdr and salt.
> Take a second bowl and fill with Hungry Jack potato flakes. This is the coating.
> Dip chicken pieces in egg and then potato flakes and place on a greased pan.
> Bake at 350 for 30 mins. Flip thighs and back 30 more mins.
> This will be the most moist chicken thighs you have ever eatin, with a twist of potato flavor! I've made these for the last 40 yrs... carrying on the tradion!
> Hope you enjoy it!


our overgrown rats eat human food, we cook them chicken or hamburger and mix it with rice and the frozen peas/carrots.

please tell me the peas/carrots are home made?? everytime i'm at the grocery store with a 1/2 dozen bags of this stuff, i tell myself this doesn't look good, but have never tried it. :texasflag


----------



## txdougman

c hook said:


> our overgrown rats eat human food, we cook them chicken or hamburger and mix it with rice and the frozen peas/carrots.
> 
> please tell me the peas/carrots are home made?? everytime i'm at the grocery store with a 1/2 dozen bags of this stuff, i tell myself this doesn't look good, but have never tried it. :texasflag


?? did you mean home grown ?? Carrots , yes.Peas , no.
Why are you feeding the rats? Taste like chicken? Choot em and get ya some overgrown felines, they don't breed as often and are much more friendly and cuddly to have as pets, especially the females.
PS.. rats like bird seed too.


----------



## MontyHall1969

I was watching a show and the cook used potato starch to fry the chicken.


----------



## txdougman

MontyHall1969 said:


> I was watching a show and the cook used potato starch to fry the chicken.


The potato starch or flour makes it a lot crispier. You can also use corn starch. For some reason the potato flakes give it that flavor I like. Of course, you can season them any way you like. The real ticket , that I don't often do, is to use the buttered flavored Crisco shortening to grease the pan. It changes it up a bit in flavor, as well! DOH!


----------



## Court

I have commented on these several times-These are a regular at my house-They are the BEST-Thanks again for sharing your recipe or your Mom's recipe.


----------



## txdougman

Court said:


> I have commented on these several times-These are a regular at my house-They are the BEST-Thanks again for sharing your recipe or your Mom's recipe.


Yeah, kinda a regular around here too. Glad you enjoy them; glad to share. it can turn out amazing sometimes when ya get a recipe from others and their way of cooking can be totally different to what your accustomed to cooking yourself but have a great outcome, as well.


----------



## rancher

Can you brine the thighs before baking? I always brine my chicken to make it moist. How will this work for breast?


----------



## Court

I don't really see any need to brine-After baking I turn the broiler on & let them brown & crisp up on both sides-They have never been dry-Always moist-I personally have never tried doing breasts this way-We just prefer the thighs & you can get a package of 10 at HEB for around $5.


----------



## txdougman

Brine? Not necessary, thighs always end up moist under the coating. I never tried breasts, Iâ€™m a $.99 /# thigh kinds guy.:cheers:


----------

